# Limb Destruction



## MJS (Feb 3, 2007)

Pretty much every FMA has some sort of limb destruction in it.  This is obviously a great tool for a number of reasons.  I'd like to hear everyones thoughts on being able to pull the destructions off on someone throwing fast, multiple punches.  

There is another thread going on and the topic of destructions came up.  I just wanted to hear from those who a) have done them and b) come from a FMA based art.

Mike


----------



## tuturuhan (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike,

So the guy has a really quick jab jab jab.  

1)  Treat the jab jab jab as one motion.  Instead of trying to defend against each individual jab you treat the multiple punches as one technique.

2)  You ingnore the multiple punches and zone the legs.  Take out the ankle, knee, shin, instep...you must focus practice said targets.  As such, the puncher, whose thoughts are on his punching, is unprotected.  

3)  A weapons master would always use an "extention", a knife, stick, sword, staff, etc.  The consequence is clear.  The puncher must now examine if he wants to fight at all.  

4)  A "life master"  never fights for sport.  His values and beliefs stem from the protection of his family and a belief in a higher power.  As such, he must be disciplined in his training using only those techniques that will kill.  As such he fights only in one way. When has to fight, he communicates clearly, that he is ready to kill and that he is willing to die.

In this way, even empty handed, the master's hands, feet, and entirety of the body are used only as deadly weapons. As such he prevents the fast multiple puncher from ever throwing the first punch...the consequences for most are not worth the fight.  

Mike, some people practice for fun, some for comradery, some for sport, some to uncover truth (kamatuuran).  You don't have to practice martial arts to defend against the fast multiple attacker.  You simply have to apply what you learn in your every day life.  Your successes at work, your time your family, your ability to put food on the table and a roof over their heads...this prosperity is what a life master keeps in mind, in any fight.

Tuhan Joseph


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2007)

MJS said:


> Pretty much every FMA has some sort of limb destruction in it. This is obviously a great tool for a number of reasons. I'd like to hear everyones thoughts on being able to pull the destructions off on someone throwing fast, multiple punches.
> 
> There is another thread going on and the topic of destructions came up. I just wanted to hear from those who a) have done them and b) come from a FMA based art.
> 
> Mike


 
Hey Mike nice topic.  I have pulled off limb destructions in sparring, (ie. elbow to cross) multiple times.  I have even had someone elses jabs connect with my elbows by placing them in the general area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Since we wear very little padding in IRT this definately has an effect.   However I did not set these up it just happened.  I also view what I call a cover parry (lifting a leg and angling out) vs. roundhouse kick plenty of times and trust me that is a pretty great limb destruction type technique. (think Muay Thai defense vs. Roundhouse kick)  While making an arrest back in the day I cannot remember using any limb destructions.  Mostly Surprise, joint manipulation at some level and the ability to off balance and takedown a person.  This was of course due to the restrictions and situation as always being geared towards restraining an individual.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 4, 2007)

I have seen way more than one arm or leg taken out in class with well timed and placed strikes, on any given night. Considering that is what we practice most of the time some of the sparring can get nasty if we go all out. We try to stay off the elbows and knees except for the lightest of touches because we have a high number of students with prior injuries to these areas and it dose not take much to take out a knee


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

tuturuhan said:


> Mike,
> 
> So the guy has a really quick jab jab jab.
> 
> ...


 

Good points! Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Mike nice topic. I have pulled off limb destructions in sparring, (ie. elbow to cross) multiple times. I have even had someone elses jabs connect with my elbows by placing them in the general area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've gone over similar things with my inst. in my Arnis class.  Its another tool IMO, and with lots of practice, it can work.   We've put on gloves and worked an elbow shot to the incoming punch.  I've been the recipient of some damn good bruises to the bicep area too!  Hurts like hell, but hey, its all part of the training!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2007)

MJS said:


> I've gone over similar things with my inst. in my Arnis class. Its another tool IMO, and with lots of practice, it can work.  We've put on gloves and worked an elbow shot to the incoming punch. I've been the recipient of some damn good bruises to the bicep area too! Hurts like hell, but hey, its all part of the training!:ultracool


 
Definately that hurts quite a bit.  Where I have caught people is right on their fist.  I like to parry that incoming cross and direct an elbow towards the fist. (it really is just a defensive type of position I am looking for here) Sometimes you hit, sometimes you don't but when you do get connection they will be really feeling it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 6, 2007)

Hmmm.

My answers are as follows (Self-defense):

1) Hit them with a brick if you can.

2) If no brick is available, hit them with a chair.

3) If no chair is available, hit them with a pool cue.

4) If the cue breaks, use your double stick techniques.

5) Then, if all else fails, try for limb destructions.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2007)

Palusut said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> My answers are as follows (Self-defense):
> 
> ...



Hey Palusut I see your first technique is use my body as a weapon. I hear this a lot with those I train with, they either seem to use me as a weapon or a shield. 

Seriously Good Points


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hey Palusut I see your first technique is use my body as a weapon. I hear this a lot with those I train with, they either seem to use me as a weapon or a shield.
> 
> Seriously Good Points


 
Thanks Rich!

Also, I am sure you notice the progression from largo to corto.

BTW - Just got some "Rich Parsons" type Rattan sticks in the mail. The diameter of the sticks are about an 1 and 1/2 inches, with a circumference measuring about 5 and 1/2 inches.

Later,

Palusut


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 7, 2007)

I destroyed one of my limbs this morning...

...Stubbed my little toe on the footboard this morning..GOD THAT HURT! (and I hate when I do that..) Its takes the fight right out of me


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 7, 2007)

*Here's a couple of videos about limb destructions(guntings).

Gunting Video

Closed pocket knife and limb destructions

I hope you guys dig it.




*


----------



## MJS (Feb 8, 2007)

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> *Here's a couple of videos about limb destructions(guntings).*
> 
> *Gunting Video*
> 
> ...


 
Great clips! Thanks for posting!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good!

Thanks for the clips Dan!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm glad you all enjoyed it!


----------

